# moss wall



## reds21 (Mar 13, 2009)

has anyone ever tried making on eof these? i have found a kit on ebay that explains everything. here is the item number on ebay if you wanna check it out. it ends in two hours but i was considering buying it, unless its easier and cheaper to buy on my own at a michaels or Home Depot.

i have a 55 gallon aquarium (FYI)

Ebay item number
250386819681


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey there reds21...just saw this post. Did you already buy it??
I have MAJOR experience in building a moss wall so let me know as I'm happy to help. 

PS. If you did buy it it's a great price for getting what you'll need if that's the size wall you want to create. 612 square inches is what I needed. The kit they offer covers 96 inches which is why I was better off doing a DYI.


----------

